# Barn Door



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got a client that wants a real antique barn door for a closet door in her house. I hunted around and either the ones I found are the wrong size, or they are priced over 1k.

I talked her into letting me make one

I found this old barn wood taken off an old barn when it was torn down.








I got enough pieces that are close enough to the same color, and made this door.








I hope it will be what she wants


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice...
I hope you get most of that 1k....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hopefully it still smells like barn!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't suppose you ran your design past her 1st?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hopefully it still smells like barn!


that's cold...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Don't suppose you ran your design past her 1st?


Yep and I gave her a couple choices that's the one she wanted.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I was jes funnin'...


I was however, thinking about it whilst out shopping for a flyswatter (no, seriously) this afternoon.
My conclusion was that the Lady in question is going to be something less than amused when she accidentally snags a $400 silk blouse on a sliver; that's NOT a reflection on Danny's craftsmanship, but rather an observation that _rough woodwork has NO place in a clothes closet, let alone the bedroom._
You can't sand the wood, you'd lose the barn character...
Get her to sign a disclaimer, Danny; this could get expensive!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

What I see on the site "antique barn door" and what you're describing are light years apart. I'd cut and run.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Got a client that wants a real antique barn door for a closet door in her house. I hunted around and either the ones I found are the wrong size, or they are priced over 1k.
> 
> I talked her into letting me make one
> 
> ...


Good looking Barn Door, that seems to be a fad now in houses to have a sliding barndoor hanging somewhere ,hanging on rolling door hardware. I remember years ago when they went though the barnwood paneling faze, and the spiders loved it.

Herb


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice job, Danny. I think she'll love it. It looks like the wood is all still good and solid. I recently made a frame for my son out of wood from a barn that my grandfather and dad built back in the late 20's. It took a little doing to get pieces that weren't too deteriorated to be able to make good joints and edges. So your wood was a good find. Jim


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

nice.


----------



## Mountain (Jun 5, 2015)

Very Nice, I like your design, I have to make a few doors myself this summer.


----------

